# Red Tail Boa



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

could you keep one of these in one of those large foldable screen enclosures, i dont want to use my 75g cause i might want to put fish in it later on.

what would be the largest size the red tail could be before i would have to move it to a larger tank?


----------



## Bentho (Jun 10, 2004)

How big is the boa? I would not do the screen enclosure they don't hold in the heat and you might have other problems also. Dep. on it's size I would do the tank or build your own. I you want a nice cage check out this link. http://www.boaphileplastics.com


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Keep in mind eventually a regular Boa constrictor constrictor (BCC/RTB) will need at least a 6'x2'x2' enclosure (if female) or a 4'x2'x2' enclosure if male...plus thermometer (temp over 80), hygrometer (humidity over 60%), heating device, lighting, substrate, water bowl...and Boaphile cages are highly recommended...:nod: !


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

No I would not house a boa in a screened enclosure. Try building your own cage. I built one for my boa and it is posted somewhere in the reptile forum if you want to check it out.


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

ok, thanks


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

How good are you with wood? if you or a friend or relative or whatever have some simple carpentry skills you can make a pretty nice cage over a weekend for $100-200.

-PK


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

nice


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

BoomerSub said:


> How good are you with wood? if you or a friend or relative or whatever have some simple carpentry skills you can make a pretty nice cage over a weekend for $100-200.
> 
> -PK
> [snapback]831059[/snapback]​


This is true. My cage ended up being like $120 and it came out really nice
http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=64980


----------



## You (Sep 22, 2003)

ya know in some stores they have those huge glass shelves they are like 6' long by 3' wide by 4' tall would that work


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

BoomerSub said:


> How good are you with wood? if you or a friend or relative or whatever have some simple carpentry skills you can make a pretty nice cage over a weekend for $100-200.
> 
> -PK
> [snapback]831059[/snapback]​


im good with stuff like that, built my own filter/powered beer bong and it came out fine

id probaly end up making a cage instead of buying one, hudmidity though must stay above 60% though for red tails?


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Red tails get pretty large. Tanks big enough to hold one would cost a freakin' fortune. And don't even get me started on the pet shop brand herp enclosures. They suck.

You could either go for some online, reputable herp-cage builder like Boaphile or make something yourself. The latter is going to be a LOT cheaper. The thing is ensuring good ventilation and making sure you use something to seal the wood properly. And then of course letting it air out for a considerable amount of time before putting anything in there.

How big is the rtb you're looking into getting?


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

small baby one, like 2ft or so


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

[id probaly end up making a cage instead of buying one, hudmidity though must stay above 60% though for red tails?
[snapback]832121[/snapback]​[/quote]

Well humidity at 60% is perfect but 50% (at least) will do fine too...!


----------



## bombtrack (Dec 1, 2004)

sweet lu said:


> im good with stuff like that, built my own filter/powered beer bong and it came out fine
> 
> id probaly end up making a cage instead of buying one, hudmidity though must stay above 60% though for red tails?
> [snapback]832121[/snapback]​


Wasn't there a thread on this forum where a guy had a powered beer bong and tore his stomach open? Stick to the ol fashion kind.


----------



## Carnivoro (Oct 12, 2003)

Yes , a humidity of 60% is perfect.
here a pic of a unfinished cage (wood/acrilyc) ,im working on it, right now i have 7 like this, and are the best enclosures for snakes. very cheap, about $60 in wood/acrilyc, and about $100 in lighting,digi therm-higrometer,heating.


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

bombtrack said:


> Wasn't there a thread on this forum where a guy had a powered beer bong and tore his stomach open? Stick to the ol fashion kind.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes

-PK


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

bombtrack said:


> Wasn't there a thread on this forum where a guy had a powered beer bong and tore his stomach open? Stick to the ol fashion kind.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mine aint that powerful, its like basically drinking out of a water fountian, no where near enough to blow out my stomach









is that tank, just wood with thin plexi over it for water proofing?, that is what i would do, with a ceraminc heting element in the top , built-in shelves, and i already have temp/humid electronic gauges

what bedding would be best to use, bark? aspen? fake grass?


----------



## Carnivoro (Oct 12, 2003)

no, it have a hood with a strip light, ceramic bulb, UV-B bulb, and screen for ventilation.


----------



## Carnivoro (Oct 12, 2003)

i use repti bark and fake grass, i prefer fake grass grass but it not have a natural looking, how i liked.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

When you first get the boa - keep it on newspaper. This way it's easier to monitor bowl movements and such to ensure you're dealing with a healthy specimen. Not pretty, but important for the first little while.


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

Mettle said:


> When you first get the boa - keep it on newspaper. This way it's easier to monitor bowl movements and such to ensure you're dealing with a healthy specimen. Not pretty, but important for the first little while.
> [snapback]836128[/snapback]​


Newspaper also makes it easier to spot mites, if you're not sure your new acquisition is clean. Do you already have snakes? If so, I suggest quarantining the boa in a seperate room for a couple months to make sure it's clean, I'm currently dealing with mites on my boas from not following my own advice.

-PK


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

i have one other ball python now, i use mite spray, the stuff that comes in the non-descript can, i love it, havnt seen a mite in the tank or on the snake for over a year, not that i did before, just preventive cause we also have dogs and cats

thanks for all your guys help


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

sweet lu said:


> i have one other ball python now, i use mite spray, the stuff that comes in the non-descript can, i love it, havnt seen a mite in the tank or on the snake for over a year, not that i did before, just preventive cause we also have dogs and cats
> 
> thanks for all your guys help
> 
> ...


Snake mites cannot infest mammalian hosts, and vice versa.

-PK


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

BoomerSub said:


> Snake mites cannot infest mammalian hosts, and vice versa.
> 
> -PK
> [snapback]837006[/snapback]​


Where do mites come from. As far as snakes go....


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

BoomerSub said:


> Snake mites cannot infest mammalian hosts, and vice versa.
> 
> -PK
> [snapback]837006[/snapback]​


i didnt know that, i thought that, mite were just mites and didnt care who there host was


----------

